

Facts & Figures on Women, Poverty & Economics - VuongN
http://www.unifem.org/gender_issues/women_poverty_economics/facts_figures.php
As an Asian male who grew up in a culture with deep-rooted sexism elements, I found this article very sad. Every time when someone hint that women is in any way inferior, I think about my mother, with her 5th grade level education and a determination to raise us kids well. Both mom and dad work a day job, but when both of them come home, mothers are the ones who take care of dinner, children etc. I grew up with a promise to myself that I will break that cycle of sexism with my own family.<p>Just thinking about it, what do you think Hackers community can do to make it more warm and welcoming for female hackers?  I remember reading an LA Times article recently about how startup culture is inherently male--what can we do to make it more equal in our own community?
======
VuongN
As an Asian male who grew up in a culture with deep-rooted sexism elements, I
found this article very sad. Every time when someone hint that women is in any
way inferior, I think about my mother, with her 5th grade level education and
a determination to raise us kids well.

Both mom and dad work a day job, but when both of them come home, mothers are
the ones who take care of dinner, children etc. I grew up with a promise to
myself that I will break that cycle of sexism with my own family (I'll be a 1
year old husband in August :P)

Just thinking about it, what do you think Hackers community can do to make it
more warm and welcoming for female hackers? I remember reading an LA Times
article recently about how startup culture is inherently male--what can we do
to make it more equal in our own community?

